

In Browser Native iPhone App Development - mikkoh
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17721/red_foundry_is_this_app_development_for_the_rest_of_us

======
rst
The first question I have looking at the video and the gallery screenshots is,
"why this and not jQuery mobile on Phonegap?" Particularly since Phonegap has
some level of cross-platform capability. Some tutorials and workthroughs that
went beyond what's in the gallery

